# cosmo forums.



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't mind me; just popping in.



RespectTheBlade said:


> how.... original.
> In my opinion, the forum isn't well thought out, very small, and not well run. Also, this is (mainly) a pokemon forum. you are advertising a forum that is not related to, and does not even mention, pokemon, so you aren't likely to get many members to join.


1. What makes it not thought out?

2. 'Very small' is vague. Is it the memberbase, the boards, the posts or the thread number or something completely different that's making you feel down? The forum's been alive for nine days; we switched server two nights ago and lost 5500 posts, which roughly means we managed to get around eight thousand posts in nine days. That could be a world record for an independent forum. The memberbase is small because very few people will join; we don't even have thirty members yet but it'll grow. Not that I see what's wrong with having a small memberbase considering we've gotten so many posts. The boards are there to stay like that; it's cosy.

3. 'Not well run'. Isn't it great being able to throw out stuff like that without feeling the need to elaborate? I don't see what you're talking about; looks like it's running smoothly to me.

4. 99.9% of the forumites hail from Pokemon forums and about 60% of threads have some reference to Pokemon in them. You clearly didn't look around before making these allegations.

And that's that.

*Edit:*


Vixie said:


> obv troll is obv





			
				tanks (a guy on cosmo forums) said:
			
		

> "obv troll is obv"
> 
> ask that person what she's on about. tell her that it's ok to not use quotes, in fact, you have the same problem sometimes, but you still need to know who she's referring to


It is quite an important matter Vixie!


----------



## spaekle (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Don't mind me; just popping in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(lol, I'm bothering with a constructive review)

The thing that drove me away is the fact that this just looks like a clubhouse for some  little clique of friends, which made me wonder why you were advertising it in the first place. 

Assuming that these four forums that guests can see are the only ones you have, the boards seem to be "news", "introduction threads", "general discussion/random in-joke spam", and "random in-joke spam". It looks like it'd be hard for a complete stranger to jump in and know what the hell is going on. There are a few threads I guess I'd be able to contribute something to in Misc., but I don't think you care that some random-ass kid from TCoD does not in fact eat ranch on his pizza so it doesn't seem like it's worth joining just to post in threads like that. 

I'm also not sure why everyone needs to be a mod/admin when you have less than 30 members (and that's another thing that adds to the 'this is some little clique's sandbox' feel I'm getting tbh). (Edit: wait, I usually associate bold/italic names with mod/admin status; if this isn't the case disregard this point)

The theme is pretty good, which is usually a good sign on boards that are just starting out. Props there.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Leafpool said:


> calling someone "slutty bitch" is not the way to get someone to join your forums and any normal human being would not do that.
> I agree: obv troll is obv.


Stop calling out troll; it doesn't make you look cool. Just a pseudo elitist but if you're okay with that, no worries.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> (lol, I'm bothering with a constructive review)
> 
> The thing that drove me away is the fact that this just looks like a clubhouse for some  little clique of friends, which made me wonder why you were advertising it in the first place.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Oddberry for your reply.

You're right, it has turned into a clubhouse but I reckon there are at least five different groups of posters who don't really know the others. Several newbies have joined within the last few hours (see: tanks) who didn't now anyone and because he was chill in his introduction thread, we talked and he just delved into topics. If you're going to be scared of feeling like an outside I don't see what you're doing on ANY FORUM to be honest. 'Cause every forum has its own share of special groups and clubhouse ways.

See the thing about this forum is that it's just to relax. That's why we have 'ranch with pizza' I don't even know what ranch means so you know, but threads don't take a lot of concise effort. I reckon it's 60% serious discussion and 40% just chilling. As I said, it can look a bit intimidating but we are some of the most welcoming people I've ever seen on a forum.

Lol @ the bold/italic thing.

And thanks for the skin compliment.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2010)

www.cosmoforums.com

please music dragon we would like this thread to last, if you aren't going to contribute do not post at all.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

I disagree to the locking of the previous thread. Myself and Mr. Oddberry were having a spiffing conversation and I do wish he'll get a chance to share his expertise.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 2, 2010)

Moved the less stupid posts into this thread, which appears to have had the unfortunate effect of pushing down the first post to the middle. Keep it civil and you can have your thread open.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cosmoforums.com/thread-159.html

wtf dude


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> http://cosmoforums.com/thread-159.html
> 
> wtf dude


You take things far too literally.


----------



## VampireQueen (Aug 2, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> http://cosmoforums.com/thread-159.html
> 
> wtf dude


Well hi!

Our site was being attacked.
In any case, it was only for fun.
(:


----------



## spaekle (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Stop calling out troll; it doesn't make you look cool. Just a pseudo elitist but if you're okay with that, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't have much more to say, really. If you'll look at previous threads in the advertising forum you'll see that we tend to be a bit hostile toward standalone forums, just because we see so many generic Pokemon forums that look horrible and end up dying in a week. Your forum was met with the usual skepticism.

To be honest I'm not sure if you're all here to defend the forum because of the initial response or if you're just looking for some people to fuck with. You seem to be the one person who might convince me the former is true.


----------



## Coltheart (Aug 2, 2010)

WE'll fight for honor and glory and we'll live to tell the story!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Eh, I don't have much more to say, really. If you'll look at previous threads in the advertising forum you'll see that we tend to be a bit hostile toward standalone forums, just because we see so many generic Pokemon forums that look horrible and end up dying in a week. Your forum was met with the usual skepticism.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure if you're all here to defend the forum because of the initial response or if you're just looking for some people to fuck with. You seem to be the one person who might convince me the former is true.


I agree with Leafpool, and apologize for what I said about cosmo forums.
Sorry.


----------



## VampireQueen (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Eh, I don't have much more to say, really. If you'll look at previous threads in the advertising forum you'll see that we tend to be a bit hostile toward standalone forums, just because we see so many generic Pokemon forums that look horrible and end up dying in a week. Your forum was met with the usual skepticism.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure if you're all here to defend the forum because of the initial response or if you're just looking for some people to fuck with. You seem to be the one person who might convince me the former is true.



Cosmo is really a great site. It was upsetting to see everyone so quick to judge.
Everything may not have been handled properly. i.e. The pm advertising, but it was hardly something to base our entire site off of.
We came here to get members because we're trying our best to take off and instead we were instantly shot down and insulted.

This had nothing to do with "trying to fuck with people"
This was us defending our forum because it really is a tight group of people.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



VampireQueen said:


> Cosmo is really a great site. It was upsetting to see everyone so quick to judge.
> Everything may not have been handled properly. i.e. The pm advertising, but it was hardly something to base our entire site off of.


because this is the perfect audience and calling people slutty bitches is an A+ way to recruit people



> We came here to get members because we're trying our best to take off and instead we were instantly shot down and insulted.
> 
> This had nothing to do with "trying to fuck with people"
> This was us defending our forum because it really is a tight group of people.


then maybe you should present yourself as something more than idiots/trolls/combination and advertise properly

based on your current efforts, I have derived the following: a) your members are neuefags incapable of reading, b) your members/staff are butthurt over nothing
this may or may not be the case, but forums are books judged by their cover


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Vixie said:


> because this is the perfect audience and calling people slutty bitches is an A+ way to recruit people
> 
> then maybe you should present yourself as something more than idiots/trolls/combination and advertise properly
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I'm going to have to intercept here. You've probably been the most arrogant person throughout this episode of ridiculousness. Not only did you accuse Faltzer of masterminding this plot, you also attacked all of us behind our backs in the irc.

Will you ever quit it and accept defeat? Or do you have an inferiority complex or something where you always have to be better than everyone else? Regardless...

The slutty bitches remark is just stupid. He was clearly joking.

We are more than an idiots/trolls combination and if you stopped trying to save your pride you'd see that.

Our members have proved themselves more intelligent than everyone (including you) who bashed the first cosmo thread. That's why your members APOLOGISED to us.

We don't have any staff and none of us got angry or 'butthurt' we've been loling through this entire scenario while you guys attacked us in the irc.

Just stop posting. Save face while you can.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 2, 2010)

you guys are like the shit version of the other forum I go to lol

dude you can't get people to join a clique forum
we've had about ten people join the forum I mentioned in the past year, only three have stayed and that's because 2 were friends with existing members beforehand and one just like it there I guess

also starting a "war" with TCOD doesn't help at all
...kinda reminds me of JJHF vs Pokebattlers oh man that was hilarious


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> I'm sorry but I'm going to have to intercept here. You've probably been the most arrogant person throughout this episode of ridiculousness. Not only did you accuse Faltzer of masterminding this plot, you also attacked all of us behind our backs in the irc.


Your members being present in the IRC is hardly "behind [your] backs."



> Will you ever quit it and *accept defeat*? Or do you have an *inferiority complex* or something where you *always have to be better* than everyone else? Regardless...


I lol'd.



> The slutty bitches remark is just stupid. He was clearly joking.


And you couldn't tell I was clearly joking? _For shame._



> We are more than an idiots/trolls combination and if you stopped trying to save your pride you'd see that.


itt someone doesn't understand person not really caring



> Our members have proved themselves more intelligent than everyone (including you) who bashed the first cosmo thread. That's why your members APOLOGISED to us.


I have no reason to apologise to you. Also "my members"? This isn't my forum.



> We don't have any staff and none of us got angry or 'butthurt' we've been loling through this entire scenario while you guys attacked us in the irc.
> 
> Just stop posting. Save face while you can.


Oh, no, help I am hated over the internet.


----------



## VampireQueen (Aug 2, 2010)

How did we troll exactly.
Aside from the pming thing, which was apologized for, we just tried to advertise.
And we were attacked. So our members defended our site.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2010)

VampireQueen said:


> And we were attacked. So our members defended our site.


You were not attacked -- your member made you (as a forum) look dumb. And your "defending" is also making you look dumb. I'd advise you quit.


----------



## VampireQueen (Aug 2, 2010)

Jolty said:


> you guys are like the shit version of the other forum I go to lol
> 
> dude you can't get people to join a clique forum
> we've had about ten people join the forum I mentioned in the past year, only three have stayed and that's because 2 were friends with existing members beforehand and one just like it there I guess
> ...


That's interesting because, like previously stated, we've had people that none of us know join the forum and jump right in.
Also we didn't start this "war"


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Vixie said:


> Your members being present in the IRC is hardly "behind [your] backs."


We had two members in the IRC. One of whom who wanted nothing to do with this (Faltzer) who you called out with no evidence at all. The person wasn't relaying anything to me at all. So yeah, 2 forumites who hardly post on our forum =/= the entire forum.



> I lol'd.


Hurr durr he made a grammar mistake I better attack that; no one will realise it's a lame cop-out.



> And you couldn't tell I was clearly joking? _For shame._


You weren't joking. It is hardly a joke when you've mentioned it two or three times now.



> itt someone doesn't understand person not really caring


itt faking nonchalance to look cool.



> I have no reason to apologise to you. Also "my members"? This isn't my forum.


Good, cosmo isn't my forum or vampire queen's forum either. Let's stop pretending it is. Also I'd hate to see you run a forum; your judgemental irrational attitude isn't too encouraging.



> Oh, no, help I am hated over the internet.


See above at my nonchalant comment. 

Jeez Vixie your people either must have some really low standards of debating or you're putting yourself to shame.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 2, 2010)

VampireQueen said:


> hat's interesting because, like previously stated, we've had people that none of us know join the forum and jump right in.
> Also we didn't start this "war"


Your forum's slogan is currently "TCoD has slutty bitches" and you've already had at least one guy banned for spamming. What you're actually doing and what it looks like you're doing are two very different things, if you're telling the truth here.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*

Okay I guess I will get involved a little.



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> The slutty bitches remark is just stupid. He was clearly joking.


Maybe that flies on your forums - sure, no problem, more power to you - but it doesn't here. Sending a PM entitled "slutty bitch" is just asking for a confrontation; I see absolutely no reason why someone should assume he was joking. In fact, I think I would have assumed he was a spambot of some kind and dealt with him right off. All in all, definitely not the best way to recruit new members.



> We are more than an idiots/trolls combination and if you stopped trying to save your pride you'd see that.


It would help if some of your members didn't immediately declare "e-war" and post threads like this. Not to mention whoever Diplomatic on IRC was. Though I offer my sincere thanks to whoever decided that a forum invasion was a bad idea.



> We don't have any staff and none of us got angry or 'butthurt' we've been loling through this entire scenario while you guys attacked us in the irc.


No one attacked you on IRC. Vixie called one thread pathetic - that was it. And, I'm sorry, but advertising a site through PMs the way you (general you, here, not you specifically) did, making a thread, then getting offended when people criticise you and decide that the entire forum is _picking a fight?_ Yes, that's pathetic.

Also, you seem to have misunderstood something about our IRC channel. It is only very loosely connected to the forums; no one cares if you have "spies" hanging around or not. Only when one of your members got obnoxious and disruptive was he banned.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Jeez Vixie your people either must have some really low standards of debating or you're putting yourself to shame


"your people"
"debate"

hahahaha oh god

guys
why are you even taking this so seriously
you're shitting yourselves because people here gave criticism to your forums
that's not attacking you lmao
go find another place to recruit new comrades members :B


----------



## Coltheart (Aug 2, 2010)

TCoD does have slutty bitches.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 2, 2010)

VampireQueen said:


> That's interesting because, like previously stated, we've had people that none of us know join the forum and jump right in.


Gonna own up to it right now, this was me.  I thought somebody over there was attempting to drag me into this and posted, turns out they already had somebody that went by Walker.  As for my "jumping right into this," I simply posted a "super cool story bro" image in a different thread, which I hoped would  have a diffusing effect.  I apologize.  Not gonna bother with this any further.






can't we all just get along


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> We had two members in the IRC. One of whom who wanted nothing to do with this (Faltzer) who you called out with no evidence at all. The person wasn't relaying anything to me at all. So yeah, 2 forumites who hardly post on our forum =/= the entire forum.


They obviously post enough to quote me on your forums!



> Hurr durr he made a grammar mistake I better attack that; no one will realise it's a lame cop-out.


Says the guy who is trying to tell me to accept defeat?? To _what_.



> You weren't joking. It is hardly a joke when you've mentioned it two or three times now.


You catch on fast.



> Jeez Vixie your people either must have some really low standards of debating or you're putting yourself to shame.


I'm highly amused that you're calling this "debate".


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 2, 2010)

Walker said:


> Gonna own up to it right now, this was me.  I thought somebody over there was attempting to drag me into this and posted, turns out they already had somebody that went by Walker.  As for my "jumping right into this," I simply posted a "super cool story bro" image in a different thread, which I hoped would  have a diffusing effect.  I apologize.  Not gonna bother with this any further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3 Happiest picture EVER. It's the best.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



opaltiger said:


> Okay I guess I will get involved a little.


Aw man opaltiger not you too!



> Maybe that flies on your forums - sure, no problem, more power to you - but it doesn't here. Sending a PM entitled "slutty bitch" is just asking for a confrontation; I see absolutely no reason why someone should assume he was joking. In fact, I think I would have assumed he was a spambot of some kind and dealt with him right off. All in all, definitely not the best way to recruit new members.


I remember a pokephilia thread being posted here and you guys are going to let yourselves get offended by a PM with that title, really? I don't endorse what Walker did to get new members but the reactions of your members was just ridiculous.



> It would help if some of your members didn't immediately declare "e-war" and post threads like this. Not to mention whoever Diplomatic on IRC was. Though I offer my sincere thanks to whoever decided that a forum invasion was a bad idea.


See here's the problem. You guys think we started this. Maybe Walker shouldn't have PMed people but that's miniscule in compare to ganging up and attacking him when he posted his thread. Then King and I came in. Maybe my approach was a bit more orthodox but King made some serious posts and put that MusicDragon guy to shame.

And that'd be Faltzer, the same guy who Vixie called out. Might want to look into that.



> No one attacked you on IRC. Vixie called one thread pathetic - that was it. And, I'm sorry, but advertising a site through PMs the way you (general you, here, not you specifically) did, making a thread, then getting offended when people criticise you and decide that the entire forum is _picking a fight?_ Yes, that's pathetic.


Walker is generally regarded as pathetic but I'm gonna say that a) taking everything we said to heart and b) once again ganging up on Walker when he advertised was also pathetic. If he hadn't sent out those PMs he wouldn't have been attacked like that. 



> Also, you seem to have misunderstood something about our IRC channel. It is only very loosely connected to the forums; no one cares if you have "spies" hanging around or not. Only when one of your members got obnoxious and disrupting was he banned.


I don't care about spies. Once again people are acting like what Vixie says = what I say.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 2, 2010)

okay so just so we can avoid confusion, can you stop calling this other person Walker

thank you


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*

Also my replies are going to be irregular and possibly not in order here because you guys are making an onslaught of posts.



Jolty said:


> "your people"
> "debate"
> 
> hahahaha oh god
> ...


We're taking this seriously because you guys are acting like you've been victimised, among other reasons.

That wasn't criticism, that was just attacking Walker. When Spaekle Oddberry gave actual criticism, we had a merry chat. Everyone else was just attacking Walker.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> See here's the problem. You guys think we started this. Maybe Walker shouldn't have PMed people but that's miniscule in compare to ganging up and attacking him when he posted his thread.


Okay, iirc last night your thread consisted of: 


sreservoir making a comment about no one caring.
me making a comment about your old faggot slogan or whatever.
one other person complaining about the 'slutty bitch' PM.
Spoon saying it's not her sort of forum.

Then coltheart came back earlier today.

Sorry, but you were hardly attacked. :\


----------



## VampireQueen (Aug 2, 2010)

Walker said:


> Gonna own up to it right now, this was me.  I thought somebody over there was attempting to drag me into this and posted, turns out they already had somebody that went by Walker.  As for my "jumping right into this," I simply posted a "super cool story bro" image in a different thread, which I hoped would  have a diffusing effect.  I apologize.  Not gonna bother with this any further.


What are you talking about.
I wasn't referring to you at all.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 2, 2010)

My bad then.  Thought you were.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Vixie said:


> They obviously post enough to quote me on your forums!


I don't get it. That response makes no sense at all. What constitutes as logic to you because I'm seeing none of it in your posts.



> Says the guy who is trying to tell me to accept defeat?? To _what_.


To be wrong and arrogant and god knows what else.



> You catch on fast.


'i was joking'

'damn he knows i wasnt joking better play it off lolol'

???



> I'm highly amused that you're calling this "debate".


Well I figured it would be more flattering than a) Vixie being called out as retarded, b) Vixie being a bad troll or c) Vixie being put to shame.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Aw man opaltiger not you too!


Sorry to disappoint.



> I remember a pokephilia thread being posted here and you guys are going to let yourselves get offended by a PM with that title, really? I don't endorse what Walker did to get new members but the reactions of your members was just ridiculous.


Perhaps you should stop treating the forum as a single unit. Some people _are_ offended by a PM with that title. Some people are also offended by the thread you mentioned.

Yup, perhaps some of our members overreacted. Negrek already dealt with that, I think. Keyword: some.



> See here's the problem. You guys think we started this. Maybe Walker shouldn't have PMed people but that's miniscule in compare to ganging up and attacking him when he posted his thread. Then King and I came in. Maybe my approach was a bit more orthodox but King made some serious posts and put that MusicDragon guy to shame.


You _did_ start this. And MusicDragon reacted quite naturally to someone who clearly seemed like a troll (perhaps Ruby shouldn't have deleted King's threads in Serious Business). Again, though: you're talking about only a few members! Someone could have PMed a moderator and got them to intervene, if necessary.



> And that'd be Faltzer, the same guy who Vixie called out. Might want to look into that.


Vixie made a mistake! It happens. Chill.



> Walker is generally regarded as pathetic but I'm gonna say that a) taking everything we said to heart and b) once again ganging up on Walker when he advertised was also pathetic. If he hadn't sent out those PMs he wouldn't have been attacked like that.


I'm sorry but you are wildly overreacting. Two people - both recipients of said PMs - dismissed the thread offhand, quite justifiable, and a few more offered criticism. Weak criticism, perhaps, but criticism. Is that "ganging up"? And, no, of course he wouldn't have been attacked if he hadn't sent the PMs. That's rather the point.



> I don't care about spies. Once again people are acting like what Vixie says = what I say.


Your forum appears to care! Just wanted to clear up why Diplomatic was banned.

Now, can we agree that this was all a product of overreaction and misunderstanding and just lay the matter to rest?


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Maybe my approach was a bit more orthodox but King made some serious posts and put that MusicDragon guy to shame.


I'd say something, but I said earlier that it'd be retarded to respond to any of this, so I've kind of painted myself into a corner here.

... wait a minute ...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 2, 2010)

the question still stands. why, if we are already registered on at least one forum, would care to join another forum which offers nothing more than we already have?

tl;dr: nobody cares.

I will now go back to my regularly scheduled psychotic forums.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 2, 2010)

PUTTING PEOPLE TO SHAAAAAAME
LOLOLOLOL WE IS WININGS THE WAR


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2010)

Jolty said:


> PUTTING PEOPLE TO SHAAAAAAME
> LOLOLOLOL WE IS WININGS THE WAR


Don't take this the wrong way, but please shut up.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



opaltiger said:


> Sorry to disappoint.


:(



> Perhaps you should stop treating the forum as a single unit. Some people _are_ offended by a PM with that title. Some people are also offended by the thread you mentioned.
> 
> Yup, perhaps some of our members overreacted. Negrek already dealt with that, I think. Keyword: some.


People offended by that title really _really_ shouldn't be on the internet. Which thread did I mention again? Whichever one it was the 'take our words to heart' sentiment echoes on.



> You _did_ start this. And MusicDragon reacted quite naturally to someone who clearly seemed like a troll (perhaps Ruby shouldn't have deleted King's threads in Serious Business). Again, though: you're talking about only a few members! Someone could have PMed a moderator and got them to intervene, if necessary.


???

MusicDragon turned the thread into a superiority competition about intelligence. I don't know what King's thread was - something about communism probably. Would've been worth a shot though. 

Right, except we'd clearly be looked down upon because we're the outcasts advertising a forum and... c'mon, any mod in their right mind would close the thread and end the matter.



> Vixie made a mistake! It happens. Chill.


But it's Vixie's attitude in general, opal! You and I; Spaekle and I could both have civil conversations. Vixie posts with a condescending holier-than-thou attitude and that's just uncalled for.



> I'm sorry but you are wildly overreacting. Two people - both recipients of said PMs - dismissed the thread offhand, quite justifiable, and a few more offered criticism. Weak criticism, perhaps, but criticism. Is that "ganging up"?


It wasn't weak criticism; if that's criticism, jeez the standards of this forum have fallen in the last few months. It was ganging up by my book; especially when Walker's an idiot who can't respond to anyone.



> Your forum appears to care! Just wanted to clear up why Diplomatic was banned.


I don't even know who Diplomatic is/what members on our forum expressed an interest in caring.



> Now, can we agree that this was all a product of overreaction and misunderstanding and just lay the matter to rest?


I'm down for that when Vixie apologises to Faltzer and co. for being mean.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> c'mon, any mod in their right mind would close the thread and end the matter.


tbh I kind of agree

I prolly shouldn't be posting here but :/


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2010)

Walker said:


> can't we all just get along


You know, walker has the right idea here...


----------



## Adriane (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> I'm down for that when Vixie apologises to Faltzer and co. for being mean.


I'm sorry to inform you that you'll be waiting a long time for this one.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I've had enough bullshit for one day and will return to my game.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



Vixie said:


> I'm sorry to inform you that you'll be waiting a long time for this one.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I've had enough bullshit for one day and will return to my game.


'I was constantly in the wrong and gotta save my ego/narcissistic personality by condoning your behaviour.'

Good enough for me. Until next time, Vixie.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 2, 2010)

Seeing as there's no real discussion being had in this thread any more...


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Forums*



___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> People offended by that title really _really_ shouldn't be on the internet. Which thread did I mention again? Whichever one it was the 'take our words to heart' sentiment echoes on.


See, I'm offended by that title, not because I'm thin-skinned but because I simply dislike use of the words "slut" and "bitch". Have some perspective, is what I'm saying.



> ???
> 
> MusicDragon turned the thread into a superiority competition about intelligence. I don't know what King's thread was - something about communism probably. Would've been worth a shot though.


Yes, MD could have conducted himself better. Like I said; one member, and this was after provocation; probably he assumed that you were all intending to troll, because there've been situations in the past when entire forums decided that they really disliked tCoD for some reason and promptly invaded. Though it is quite true that people should really learn to just leave things be.

And, no, King's thread was a demand for our forum to capitulate to yours. And add 50,000 posts to each of your counts, I believe. I could undelete them, if you like.



> Right, except we'd clearly be looked down upon because we're the outcasts advertising a forum and... c'mon, any mod in their right mind would close the thread and end the matter.


Probably. But you could have opened a new thread, explained that you really only wanted to advertise your forum, and had a discussion from there - much like Negrek's merging the threads.



> But it's Vixie's attitude in general, opal! You and I; Spaekle and I could both have civil conversations. Vixie posts with a condescending holier-than-thou attitude and that's just uncalled for.


Much like some of your members trolling us is uncalled for.



> It wasn't weak criticism; if that's criticism, jeez the standards of this forum have fallen in the last few months. It was ganging up by my book; especially when Walker's an idiot who can't respond to anyone.


It was four people who offered brief comments. One of those comments was sound - the comment on your slogan - and two were simply reacting to the PMs they'd received. The fourth was the only one you could really complain about. They were four negative comments, it's true, but they weren't unjustified. _No one was ganging up._



> I don't even know who Diplomatic is/what members on our forum expressed an interest in caring.


This is the post I'm referring to, mainly, and some others around it. That whole thread, really, in a broader perspective.



> I'm down for that when Vixie apologises to Faltzer and co. for being mean.


Sure, once King and whoever Diplomatic was apologises to us. Or we could just let it go. I have no more time for this, either way, so good day. I'd appreciate it if you would kindly ask people to stop signing up for the purpose of attacking Vixie.

EDIT: Tailsy, I was having a perfectly good discussion. >:(


----------

